# GM Yuli Romo - New Website



## peter (Feb 14, 2006)

Mabuhay

I have established a new website for the dynamic Zu'Bu Kali Ilustrisimo system of GM Yuli Romo within the UK and Europe. Check out the details at www.zubu-kali.co.uk 

Gumagalang

Peter
www.yuli-romo.com
www.bakbakan.com
www.zubu-kali.co.uk


----------



## peter (Mar 8, 2006)

Mabuhay

Many thanks to everyone who has taken the time to visit the new site and to share their positive comments with me.

The site is regularly updated, so please feel free to return from time to time.

Thank you for supporting GM Yuli Romo and Zu'Bu Kali Ilustrisimo.

Gumagalang

Peter
www.yuli-romo.com
www.zubu-kali.co.uk
www.bakbakan.com


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 21, 2006)

Nice website!


----------



## stickarts (Mar 21, 2006)

nice job!


----------



## peter (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Guys

Mabuhay

Check out the site at www.zubu-kali.co.uk for the latest pictures of GM Yuli Romo and students in action.

Gumagalang

Peter
www.yuli-romo.com
www.zubu-kali.co.uk
www.bakbakan.com


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 21, 2006)

nice looking site


----------



## peter (Mar 28, 2006)

Mabuhay

After receiving totally inappropriate messages in the guestbook of GM Yuli Romo's website, I have now established a brand new site on his behalf.

The site is at www.yuli-romo.com and will be continually updated.  I have more pictures to add and hope to include some video footage of GM Yuli in action in the near future.  Check it out and enjoy learning about GM Yuli Romo and his deadly art of Zu'Bu Kali Ilustrisimo.

Gumagalang

Peter
www.yuli-romo.com
www.zubu-kali.co.uk
www.bakbakan.com


----------



## peter (Apr 4, 2006)

Mabuhay

The website of GM Yuli Romo at www.yuli-romo.com has been updated with several new photos.  There is also a new forum dedicated to Zu'Bu Kali Ilustrisimo at:

http://zubu.yourfreebb.com/

I am still working on including on the site some footage of GM Yuli in action.  Watch this space.

Gumagalang

Peter


----------

